# Post your favorite game intros



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

aaaaaaand that's all I can think of right now. Post yours!


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

Fallout 3, Fallout New Vegas, Fear, BioShock, Diablo 2, Star craft, Condemned

FFX had a sweet one too. First console game I owned and it was an amazing place to start.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Manning (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Silent Hill 2.

Excellent instrumental intro!






Anyways, just a truly awesome game.

For those who haven't: Play it!!!


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

I had a hard time skipping the Killzone 2 intro whenever I turned on the game. Unfortunately i dont have that problem with the 3rd one's intro (im digging the game though)


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

@lonelysheep Mine too! simple and clean XD

@David777 Silent Hill 3 had a pretty awesome intro too. I loved the main character in SH3 so much. I wanted to marry her. O_O


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Here are a few.


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

David777 said:


> Silent Hill 2.
> 
> Excellent instrumental intro!
> 
> ...


Nice one!



Logan X said:


>


I knew someone would post this. :lol

A few more:


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

shadowmask said:


> I knew someone would post this. :lol


haha. of course. This intro is badass.

And i almost posted that Castlevania IV intro. 

This one was great for it's time...skip to 1:30 for the good part.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Really, does anything else compare?






Still gives me chillbumps.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

This is a good idea for a thread. Here's my contribution.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Soul Blade the first game I ever got along with grand turismo 1


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## jagmusic (Oct 18, 2010)

Logan X said:


> Here are a few.


I was totally going to post this one.. but you beat me too it. i love this one too.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't play many videogames anymore, but these sure do bring back some memories....

There are actually several intros to Final Fantasy Tactics. So I'll stick with this one.




Megaman 8




Tomb Raider




Anyone remember Ehrgeiz? XD!


----------



## VanHelsingas (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## gr15 (Apr 29, 2011)

Ys VI: The Ark of Napishtim: 




As as you can see, I'm fond of Kaido Battle.

Kaido Battle: 




Kaido Battle 2: 




Kaido Battle 3:


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

MojoCrunch said:


> There are actually several intros to Final Fantasy Tactics. So I'll stick with this one.


I really need to finish FFT one of these days. The worst is, i have over 300 hour clocked in the game, but i never bothered with the ending. My fun was to collect monsters and try all the different classes, like a full party of ninja, monks or samurai etc.


----------



## Pulelehua (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

IcoRules said:


>


I loved the FF8 intro... great game too.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Not the best FF, but boy great cut scenes!










I still prefer the original SSB, but this intro is quite nice looking 





simple, yet amazingly epic.


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)

Paragon said:


> I loved the FF8 intro... great game too.


I'm sorry I couldn't help myself, whenever someone mentions ff8 I immediately think of this guys review.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

this thread just reminded me how much of a geek i am


----------



## C Darko (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Some racing intros!


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Logan X said:


> I really need to finish FFT one of these days. The worst is, i have over 300 hour clocked in the game, but i never bothered with the ending. My fun was to collect monsters and try all the different classes, like a full party of ninja, monks or samurai etc.


You should. It's a great game and has often gone overlooked. For some people Lord of the Rings got them into knights and medieval stuff but for me it was this game. I've spent hundreds of hours on this game with my brother. And yeah, the best part of this game was trying out every single job class. I remember when I finally got the Calculator job class. Then trying to figure out how to use it....

Anyway, yeah, I feel my geekiness seeping back in. :lol


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion has a pretty cool one.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

MojoCrunch said:


> You should. It's a great game and has often gone overlooked. For some people Lord of the Rings got them into knights and medieval stuff but for me it was this game. I've spent hundreds of hours on this game with my brother. And yeah, the best part of this game was trying out every single job class. I remember when I finally got the Calculator job class. Then trying to figure out how to use it....
> 
> Anyway, yeah, I feel my geekiness seeping back in. :lol


It's definitely underrated.

Calculators were awesome. My favorites were the monks though. It's too bad they were so underpowered by end game.

And i remember being so happy when i saw you could unlock Cloud Strife, but man, was he ever useless. :roll 
He should have been able to use his skills with any sword equipped. That would've made him one of the best characters, which he should be. It's Cloud after all :b


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Logan X said:


> It's definitely underrated.
> 
> Calculators were awesome. My favorites were the monks though. It's too bad they were so underpowered by end game.
> 
> ...


Hells yeah I remember all of this. I remember all the little things too like going to the shop, pub, recruitment agency, etc. to gain some extra stuff. Cid was also in there too and he was actually somewhat powerful (Sword Saint) Final Fantasy Tactics also had to have one of the BEST storylines ever in the history of videogames. There was so much backstabbing and treachery and...man I don't think most games can even touch how great that storyline was. Characters were very well developed. This is a strategy game that I think everyone should experience. Everything was so well developed. Soundtrack was also superb.


----------



## Sean of the Dead (May 2, 2011)

IcoRules said:


>


My favorite game of all time!

I like the intros to Portal 2 and Half-Life 2 quite a bit. Can't think of many others though.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

so hyped up when i first played this one


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

that song...my eyes...oh god 8)


----------



## Babbages (May 7, 2011)

<.< yes I really like DOW <.<


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

No one post this yet? what.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Babbages said:


> <.< yes I really like DOW <.<


Excellent taste. Dawn of War rules!


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

If you're under the age of 25, it's hard to put into words how impressive this opening was when it was new.


----------

